# Fish selection?



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

I am now ready to go to the pet store and get my new fish but I would like your opinion first. I have a small problem of algae, where a green thin cover of algae in growing over my gravel. My tank is planted and I do no dosing of any kind of fertilisers. So I thought to buy the following:

1. 3 corrydoras to feedle about with the gravel so as not to let the algae grow.
2. 3 xiphophorus....2 female 1 male
3. 5 Rasboras Harlequins 
4. A shole of some other kind of small fish eg tetras
5. Some kind of algae eating fish eg 1 flying fox
6. A snail or two

I am aiming for hardy peacefull fish that will not fight for territory or chase each other ..... just live peacefully and contrubute to the community balance of the tank....eg have a purpose i nthe tank (eat vegetable matter, alage, bottom dwellers, swim at the surface/middle/bottom)....you know...balanced


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks like you may not have problems with your selections,.....


However...
Please include size of tank & etc when asking for advise on fish. Example would be stating you have a 10 gallon tank and wated to put in an Oscar. Certain fish require a certain Minimum tank size based on their potential growth so this info is neccessary. Also needed to determine if you're heading towards a tank that may be overstocked.


Now,
If you want something that will be a fairly efficient "Cleanup Crew" then you may want to get a school of Oto(Otiniculus sp?) Cats that grow to a max of like 1 1/2 inches or depending on size of tank, a Bristlenose Pleco or 2. Bristlenose species are very respectable Algar eaters and don't gety that large...prolly 4" or so as adult.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

-35 gallons

-planted with some hardy plants since the tank was neglected for a long time and these are the plants that survived and believe me, there was no light 

-I dose no fertilisers

-external filter which is more that enough for the tank size

-two white light fluorescent lamps, 25 watts each

-one pink fluorescent lamp, 25 watts

-around 10 cm of gravel

-heater

-medium-hard water

I would like fish that tolerate high temperatures due to the weather in my country...


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

There's actually alot that can be done with a 35 Gal tank!

First off:
Lighting...
~2 WPG is good for alot of plants, but depending on the plants and time that the lights are on, you may be inviting Algae Growth. 

Recommendation: keep lights to 12 hours/day MAX leaving lights off at night helps keep algae growth in check, gives any nocturnal fish a shance to get out and play, as well as allowing an oxygenation period for the plants.

Next...
Water:
With med to hard water, there are ways to soften it up to make it more to the liking of many fish. Using RO water mixed with the tap is one way. Filtering through Peat is another. stay away from chemicals if possible, all they will do is mess things up if you're looking at doing CO2 and such down the road.

Please post your pH, KH, & GH readings if you can.

Fish:
The Water Hardness(GH & KH) & pH would be important to determine what water levels are appropriate for what fish. If it's really hard with a high pH(over 8 ) then you may want to look at some of the African Rift Cichlids...there are some gorgeous dwarfs out there that would do very well in a 35 Gal. If softer and lower pH, then can do most anything...check preferred hardness/pH levels before buying them though. You may be able to go with a pair of South/Central American dwarfs(Rams or Apistos) as the centerpiece fish and use the school of Tetras as a complement.

Schooling Tetras:
Neons or Cardinal Tetras are always a good option as they will add some great color.

Algae Eating Fish:
You would do well with a school of 10 Oto Cats or a pair of Bristlenose Plecos. The Flying Fox may grow to be a bit too big for that tank as they can reach 13 cm in length(~7 inches).


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

i don't think i will be able to get my hands on a bristelnose...only common plecos (Hypostomus plecostomus)....when he grows large I can easily take him back at the LFS and replace him....so is a Hypostomus plecostomus good enough or should I get a flying fox which is also available here? 
How many should I get?
How will I distinguish an oto from a flying fox? 

What about a couple of big yellow snails?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Really, most fish adapt just fine to the water you have out of your tap (aside from chlorine), so unless you want to breed them, or if your conditions are extreme, the fish should be fine.

I would up your Cory count to 5 or 6, then they are much more active.

Any of the smaller fish you mentioned should be fine for groups of fish.

I wouldn't get a Flying fox in your situation since they can be sort of boisterous and may bother your other small fish enough to make them hide. As mentioned, something like Oto's would be a good choice.

Good luck~


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh, we were posting at the same time. The common Pleco is definitely one I would avoid.
A group of maybe 6 Oto's would be nice in your tank.

If they big yellow snails are by chance Apple snails, they are notorious for mowing down your plants pretty well. There are lots of other snails that would work though.


----------



## jhj (Feb 18, 2006)

Try Dwarf Neon Rainbows. Small, schoolong and great looking fish.


----------

